# Yardman Snowbird 7020-0



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi,had and used this blower for over 40 years. Engine is shot. Can't find a engine that will fit. They all hit the shoot arm and handle. If anyone knows what engine will fit I would really appreciate it. Yardman Snowbird 7020-0 with a 6h.p. Tecumseh.Thanks


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Jim,
Welcome to the SBF. If you post your model and type numbers as well as your drive shaft diameter and length, you may get a favorable (lucky) resonse from a forum member. MH


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Another Tecumseh is the obvious choice. Are you able to relocate the chute handle? A lot of people go that route.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi, the shaft is 3/4 by 2 3/8 long. Tecumseh H60-75213G.All the new engines have overhead valve that sticks out the side. If I move handle it will hit tire.Thanks for any help. Jim


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jim :white^_^arial^_^0^_


What are the numbers off the blown Tec engine that fits ??
When you say "blown" are we talking about the connecting rod through the side of the block ??


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi H60-75213G. Brought to a repair shop. No compression. He said it would cost too much to fix. Been looking for a used engine, but can't find one. He said it has to be a L engine to fit. Bought a new one from harbor freight, Over head valve in the way. Picture above.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Jim
Check Craigslist in your area. L-head Tecumsehs show up frequently in mine (mass.) MH


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks, I'll keep on looking.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

just went through the same sort of deal with an ariens repower with an ohv engine,and its do-able . i over thought it wanting things to stay original, but was put back on track by another member with a gentle " get creative" !!


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Pmed u. I have one that could use a home


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Interesting. According to the quick skim of the manual I found here, your PTO comes out the back. 
Most people installing a Predator have chute crank clearance issues because their crank is on the left (drivers) side. Your chute crank is on the other side, but your engine faces a different direction than most, so you have a conflict on the right side. Is that correct?


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Rob. Are you saying that you have one thats for sale?


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi dbert. Yes you're correct. Have picture above. Would be a lot of work moving the handle and crank.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

One quick thing to check on your engine. It may be something simple.

Could be rings.
Could be the valve is just dirty and stuck open.
Could be the valve is out of adjustment and just needs filed down a little.
Could be the valve spring broke or the keeper popped off.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd give it to u for free. It came off my 68 ariens that was given to me. It ran ok, I removed the carb and muffler but u could swap those from yours. I repowered with a hf clone.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Morning.. Are you near Long Island, N.Y?


----------



## michigansnowbird (Nov 27, 2014)

I put a 4 HP Honda on mine - also a 7020. It fit like a glove. I did have to relocate the gas tank. Otherwise, bolt holes lined up, same shaft size, same shaft height and all. I can get a pic for you if want.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks. A picture would be great. Have this blower all ready to go. Just the motor has me stumped.Is the 4 hp powerful enough? Thanks so much..


----------



## michigansnowbird (Nov 27, 2014)

Its probably a little weak. I didn't get a good chance to try it out last winter. I'll get a pic on here in the next couple days.


----------



## michigansnowbird (Nov 27, 2014)

I put the gas tank on the belt cover since the pic was taken


----------



## michigansnowbird (Nov 27, 2014)

I found these on my phone


----------



## michigansnowbird (Nov 27, 2014)

Let me know if you want a specific view of something.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for the picture. Guy not to far from me is selling a snowblower with a Tecumseh engine. Waiting to hear from him. Thanks. At least I have a backup plan thanks to you.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

I do have a question. Have you ever replaced the spring inside the rear cover for foward and reverse? Cant find anywhere. Bought springs from Home Depot to rig something up.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

I live on long island! East northport. Come get it


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks Rob. My email is [email protected] I am in Islip Terrace. Just email me back and I will email you my phone number, and let me know what day is good for you. Jim


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm new here. Don't know if they let you post personal info here.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

I emailed my address and cell. Text me and I'll leave it out. It's above garage now but I can get it


----------



## michigansnowbird (Nov 27, 2014)

I haven't replaced any springs for the belts yet.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

He picked up engine today so hopefully well get some pics


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Can't thank you enough. Be starting on it today.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Well I started. Only got to start cleaning it up. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

I tried using both engines to make 1 good one. No luck so far.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

What's the problem? Maybe we can help, that engine had a weird spacer between the carb and engine block that off set the carb, not sure why, but all your stuff should bolt on..you have spark, getting fuel? Does it try to run?


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

I have that part to the carb . Getting gas. Out of 10 pulls get spark once. All parts bolted on perfect. Took off cover checked points and contacts. Tried new plug. Everything looks good. Weak spark. Doesn't even try to start.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Only thing I didn't try is to check clearance space of magneto.Tomorrow.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Well I figured out what was wrong. Took cover off again to look inside. Checked everything again. Looked good. Then I saw the opposite side of the points where the metal bends was touching the frame. Bent it out, spun for spark. Lotta spark.Put together and 1st pull started. Runs great. Thank you all especially Ron for all your help. Gotta just put belts on and take it for a spin. Quick pic.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Rob not Ron. Sorry


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

AWESOME! Glad to see that old engine go on, I believe it's a 68. It would have sat in my garage, I took it off hoping someone could use it. Good luck Jim, that thing looks like a beast! I see why you've had it 40 years!


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Next thing to do is put together governer. Guy took it off my old motor. Looks like you gave me all the parts. Have a handle mounted throttle. Was using it without governer for 5 years, just couldn't rev it up too much. Never put one on. Is it hard to do? If I do gotta figure out how to adjust full throttle before governer kicks in. Have a couple of days. Gonna replace gasket on oil breather. Slight leak. Guy on Rt.112 said he had it. Drove out-he has to order it.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Forget the governor. Carb too big. Put all together.adjusted belts. Drove all around back yard. Works perfectly. Thanks again. Can't wait for snow...


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Forgot finished picture.


----------



## Re-Peters (Mar 29, 2017)

Any chance you could still have parts for the Tecumseh that died? Need the belt cover parts. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

That request being said, it's amazing how well these old things were built. Check out the hunk of steel used as a buffer/washer in this earlier post of the handle 
design of this blower in question.

They would have been a basic washer in any modern application of this design....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

They needed the wide bracket due to the one bolt anchor point, thus giving an extremely weak point in the handle design .....


----------

